# carrera decals/stickers



## scotty-w (9 Aug 2010)

iv just give my carrera a complete overhaul including a new paintjob it looks great but i cant find anywhere to buy the carrera stickers halfords are no help, nothing on the web & ebay only sells them in the car type font not as they are on the bike is there anyone out there that can help many thanks scott.


----------



## Muddyfox (9 Aug 2010)

Get an image of what you want from the internet and take it to your local signwriting firm


Simon


----------



## alecstilleyedye (9 Aug 2010)

how old is it? if it's older than 2005 then merida might be more accurate and more available (they built the carrera frames).


----------



## scotty-w (11 Aug 2010)

many thanks guys iv managed to get a lady off ebay to make me some & she is going to start selling them on ebay if anyone else is looking for them too


----------

